# HELPFUL LINKS FOR INDIE WRITERS



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

List is now outdated.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

Whoa!   You bet I just bookmarked this one! Thanks!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome. Thank you to everyone who contributed links!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Very helpful, thanks.  Between this & the KB "Yellow Pages" thread, everything a writer needs should be at his/her fingertips.  

BTW, I'd also like to note that Everything-Indie also does cover art.  Nick did my Timekeepers cover.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

Extremely thoughtful of you   Thank you so much!


----------



## Spirit Flame (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you OP, Bookmarked!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

The Plot Whisperer
http://plotwhisperer.blogspot.com/

And her very cool video series on YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/user/marthaalderson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Links to add:

*Cover Designer:*

http://streetlightgraphics.com/ (Highly recommended by my clients. I also personally recommend them.)

*Freelance Editors:*

http://www.victoryediting.com/services.html

http://theeyesforediting.com/


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome. This is something I wish I had when I was starting out. So I thought it would be helpful for others, as well.

BTW, keep checking back in on it, as I'll be updating it a lot. It's already been updated six times this morning! If there's any way we could sticky this, it would make it easier to find and update. (Please, Betsy?)

Thanks!


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for gathering all these useful links together for us all.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

This is great! Thank you.


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you, for all of your hard work! Great stuff!


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

This is awesome and very generous of you.  

Thank you!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

What a massive undertaking that was! Thank you.

Joyce


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Joseph Flynn (Sep 29, 2010)

Many thanks.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Please add my cover designer. She has done a lot of books for authors. Awesome work.

Robin Ludwig Design, Inc. http://gobookcoverdesign.com/


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Great resource. Thanks, Sophrosyne.


----------



## WordPotion (Nov 29, 2011)

This is beautiful.
Just tweeted your thread.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! I'm running out now. Will have more updates for the links tomorrow!


----------



## KindleNooker (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Schniekies!!!  Awesome list!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the great links. However, you're missing Guido Henkel's formatting guide:

http://guidohenkel.com/2010/12/take-pride-in-your-ebook-formatting/


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow. This is great. Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Bookmarking this! Thank you.

Here's another cover designer to add:
J. Simmons
http://www.jsimmonsillustration.com/


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! I added them in.


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Sophrosyne! And thanks Janne for the Plot Whisperer link, can't wait to read it. Right now I feel like the Plot Whiner.

If you still want to add something, I like the blog "Nail Your Novel." http://nailyournovel.wordpress.com/

Steven Pressfield, who wrote "The War of Art," has a good blog that includes a "Writing Wednesdays" series. " It doesn't necessarily relate to epublishing exclusively, but he focuses a lot on how resistance can sabotage our own creativity. I'm not sure if it's specific enough for the list, but check it out and see. http://www.stevenpressfield.com/


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Please add our free submit tool to your free list?

http://authormarketingclub.com/members/submit-your-book/

Also, add www.authormarketingclub.com to the helpful boards, or wherever it fits? Thanks. Great list.


----------



## GlennGamble (Sep 15, 2011)

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THIS POST!


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, I think I have everyone added in. Let me know if I've missed anyone!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Sophrosyne- this is fantastic


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Wow, there is so much info here, thank you!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome! I added more to it today.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Very helpful - informative and absolutely amazing. Thanks so much for the mine of information.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

How about adding a section for online resources for furthing your craft:

http://www.savvyauthors.com/vb/workshoplist.php
http://www.margielawson.com/lawson-writers-academy-courses

I'm sure there are several other resourses - Margie also does in-depth editing too.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the awesome list!
I'd like to propose for your consideration Gail Carson Levine's blog: http://gailcarsonlevine.blogspot.com/
I've personally found it to have lots of helpful advice when it comes to writing.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the information and the effort!

I'd love to add my editor - Christie @ http://ebookeditingpro.com/

and my formatter - Heather @ http://cyberwitchpress.com/

Sheila


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

New site with various designers, editors etc. for all levels of budget.

http://www.onceuponabookcover.com

For Book Cover Design
http://onceuponabookcovertammieclarkegibbs.blogspot.com/

Thanks for compiling such a fantastic list!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! 

I don't think I'm going to add teaching gurus for now. That's an entire project onto itself!


----------



## StrokerChase (Mar 4, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you for compiling this resource! It must've taken a long time


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome!  

BTW, if anyone wants to check out my book, it's free today on Amazon.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Saw it and picked it up this afternoon. Looked like it was doing really well.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, it's up to #17 overall. I'm hoping the promotion goes well. I lost a LOT of ground when I left Select.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

This is a wonderful list, thanks so much. Just clicked Tillie.
Ann


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! This is an amazing list and lots of work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you and you're welcome! I wish there was some way we could make the list a sticky. (hint, hint, nudge, nudge).


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Sophrosyne, can I add these links to The Writer's Resource Directory? I can credit you for the links if you'd like.

You can check it our here http://writersresourcedirectory.com/eBooks.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Considering all the reports that BookBaby is taking authors' money and not responding, maybe we should strike them from the list. I'd cut BookBrewer too, just because the whole purpose of this list of so people can do it themselves, not pay to have someone do things they can easily do.


----------



## TwoSuns (Mar 20, 2012)

This is so great! I bookmarked it, too. I follow this group of successfully Indie-published authors: http://indeliblewriters.blogspot.com/ They have great advice to offer based on their personal experiences.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> **Please Feel Free To Post Updates As You Find New Great People. These were all the ones I've collected so far, but there are a lot more out there, and I'd love to add them to the list**
> 
> I'll also have this at my website, with updates, in case you want to double-bookmark it.
> http://www.christianamiller.com/Christiana_Miller_Site/Ye_Olde_Writing_Blog/Entries/2012/4/21_INSANELY_HELPFUL_LINKS_FOR_E-PUBLISHING.html
> ...


Wow, next time around I have to do a lot more promoting. This makes me realize I haven't done much.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Fantastic thread...THANK YOU. I've linked to it on my blog and Facebook page.

If you already haven't done so, you may be interested in broadening more into the audiobook links. Here are a few I've compiled during recent research. They seem thoroughly professional, though let me emphasize that I haven't yet used any of them. These places offer a host of narrators, and you can listen to samples of their voices at the sites.

If you only want narrators, not production, many of the narrators listed at the following sites also have their own websites, which you can find by clicking on their name/links, or via Google. I suggest that you listen to a LOT of narrators before settling on several strong contestants, and that you then ask those people to audition for your book by providing a recorded reading of the same selected passage from your book.

*www.ACX.com*: Audiobook Creation Exchange, a division of Amazon/Audible.com. First-rated audiobook production and marketing, including many talented narrators

*http://perfectvoices.net/*: Perfect Voices offers affordable audiobook production, with many narrators

*BeeAudio.com*: Bee Audio offers audiobook production, offering reasonable packages that include many talented narrators

*http://www.audiobookvoicetalent.com/*: Audiobook Voice Talent is a booking agency for a large number of audiobook narrators

*http://www.voices.com/audiobooks/finding-an-audiobook-narrator*: Voices.com tips on finding and hiring audiobook readers. Voices.com is an online marketplace for voice talent.

*http://www.audiofilemagazine.com/gvpages/index.shtml*: Audiofile magazine's page devoted to top narrators

BTW, there's a cool thread on Goodreads in which fans of audiobooks comment on their favorite/not-so-favorite narrators:

*http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/305358-lc-best-and-worst-audiobook-narrators*

Because of its relevance, I'll copy this comment into my previous post on audiobooks.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

You might find some useful links in the Yellow Pages stickie at the top of the cafe. Thanks for pulling this together.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

I've put together my list of stock image sites up (100+) so it's easy to see who offers what, if it's free or paid, their average price and keywords for easy search:

http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/resource-list-of-stock-image-websites-photo-vector-and-footage-free-and-paid/


----------



## Al Schneider (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't forget The Lounge 

Free for authors to list their books, interviews, and bio information.

http://www.indiebooklounge.com


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

T.K. Richardson said:


> Sophrosyne, can I add these links to The Writer's Resource Directory? I can credit you for the links if you'd like.
> 
> You can check it our here http://writersresourcedirectory.com/eBooks.html


Absolutely. I think adding them is a great idea. And I've added writers resource directory to the list as well!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

JRHenderson said:


> Hi Sophrosyne,
> 
> I've a few more suggestions...
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, John! I'm running out now, but I'll add them in when I get back! (Although, not the publish ones. But the rest are great).


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

TwoSuns said:


> This is so great! I bookmarked it, too. I follow this group of successfully Indie-published authors: http://indeliblewriters.blogspot.com/ They have great advice to offer based on their personal experiences.


Thanks! I'll add it into the blogs when I get back.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Robert Bidinotto said:


> Fantastic thread...THANK YOU. I've linked to it on my blog and Facebook page.
> 
> If you already haven't done so, you may be interested in broadening more into the audiobook links. Here are a few I've compiled during recent research. They seem thoroughly professional, though let me emphasize that I haven't yet used any of them. These places offer a host of narrators, and you can listen to samples of their voices at the sites.
> 
> ...


Fabulous, thanks! I'm looking into audiobooks myself right now. Very helpful! I'll add them in when I get back.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

jnfr said:


> You might find some useful links in the Yellow Pages stickie at the top of the cafe. Thanks for pulling this together.


You're welcome. I wasn't sure if all the Yellow Page ads were current or not, so I went with the sites that were recommended by other writers to kick it off.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Scarlett_R said:


> I've put together my list of stock image sites up (100+) so it's easy to see who offers what, if it's free or paid, their average price and keywords for easy search:
> 
> http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/resource-list-of-stock-image-websites-photo-vector-and-footage-free-and-paid/


What a great resource! Thanks! I'll add it in when I get back.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Al Schneider said:


> Don't forget The Lounge
> 
> Free for authors to list their books, interviews, and bio information.
> 
> http://www.indiebooklounge.com


Thank you for the head's up! I'll add it in when I get back.

Thanks for all the new great links everyone!


----------



## xtine (Feb 17, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> **Please Feel Free To Post Updates As You Find New Great People. These were all the ones I've collected so far, but there are a lot more out there, and I'd love to add them to the list**
> 
> I'll also have this at my website, with updates, in case you want to double-bookmark it.
> http://www.christianamiller.com/Christiana_Miller_Site/Ye_Olde_Writing_Blog/Entries/2012/4/21_INSANELY_HELPFUL_LINKS_FOR_E-PUBLISHING.html


Uhm....WOOOOOOWWWW!!


----------



## Lily Mia (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for creating this really useful thread


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, that is the most useful thing I've ever seen. Ever. Thank you.
Also, our own TexasGirl (DD Roy) has a cover art site that just went live today - http://www.coverreadyart.com
Here's the thread for info - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,112230.0.html


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

joeyjoejoejr said:


> Wow, that is the most useful thing I've ever seen. Ever. Thank you.
> Also, our own TexasGirl (DD Roy) has a cover art site that just went live today - http://www.coverreadyart.com
> Here's the thread for info - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,112230.0.html


I could have sworn I added that in. Thanks for the reminder -- I'll have to go check and make sure to add it in, just in case it's not there. I'm signing in from McDonald's right now, but when I get home tonight, I'll do a major add-in to the list.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, this is awesome! Bookmarked!


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Let me add another source for audiobook production and narration talent: *www.Voices123.com*


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks so much! I just updated my core document, so I'll be updating the thread momentarily.

Okay, I think everyone's been added in. Please check and let me know if I've left anyone off.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, what a great list  
Going to need a whole bottle of wine to get through that little lot! xx


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL! Thanks!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL! Hopefully, this list won't get to be the size of Yahoo though! I swear, updating it has been taking more time than actually putting it together to begin with, since it has to be updated in five different locations and reformatted for one.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, just made some updates.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Just bumping this so it doesn't get lost. I'm hoping, maybe some day, someone will turn at least the first post into a sticky. But just in case that never happens, feel free to bump at will.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Bump. Made some updates.


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

I missed these previously, but I just bookmarked your site, and Tweeted (I accidentally Tweeted tips instead of links because my sweaty fingers hit my touch mouse and erased my first Tweet right before I was ready to send it. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

This is great, Sophrosyne, thanks!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

joeyjoejoejr said:


> Wow, that is the most useful thing I've ever seen. Ever. Thank you.
> Also, our own TexasGirl (DD Roy) has a cover art site that just went live today - http://www.coverreadyart.com
> Here's the thread for info - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,112230.0.html


I (heart) JoeyJoeJoe!

I haven't made any of the lists yet, but it'll get there!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Deanna, look again. You've been on the list for awhile. Since the day you went live. Under Cover Art. You're also on the BSP list and on my website.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah, yes, yay!


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Sophrosyne, I blogged about your list today and linked back to your site.

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2012/04/mega-list-of-resources-for-indie.html

Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, T.K.!

As writers, if anyone works with someone as an editor, formatter, cover designer, etc., and want to recommend them, or they find a new site for blogs or cover art or whatever, please let me know. I will continuously update the list!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I didn't see my cover artist for Yseult on your list, Derek Murphy:

http://bookcovers.creativindie.com/

At the moment he's redesigning his site and is unavailable, but he does great work. He deserves an add. 

BTW, I maintain a list for freebie promotions on my blog, and in the next day or two will be adding a couple of sites on your list that I was unaware of. Since it's my own go-to list when I have a promotion scheduled, I'm pretty good about keeping it up-to-date *g*:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/promoting-ebooks-with-kdp-select/


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool! Added you both in!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anybody subscribe to all these blogs in a RSS reader? If you do, would you mind exporting an OPML file and hosting it here? That would allow anybody to subscribe instantly to all the blogs. Thanks!


----------



## JoHarris0n (May 7, 2012)

I work with a lot of authors, eBook formatting and social media management... you'll also find me on Twitter promoting authors and their work. I would be happy to be part of your list, here is a link to my website - http://www.writersblockadminservices.com/ebook-formatting

Thanks for a great list, it's really helpful and I'll be bookmarking it for future reference as I am always looking for people to collaborate with.


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! So useful.


----------



## Joe Ducie (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

I created an account just so I could recommend another edition to your list. I used this site www.cedarsky.net

They offer cover art services, editing services, and indie review services.

I actually became a member of their imprint, and recommend them whenever I can.

Thank you - this looks like an awesome forum.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't know if you're accepting self-promoting additions, but I've recently started to offer an ebook formatting service - http://www.jasonga.com/ebook-formatting


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

My friend Marie Force, who is doing amazingly well with Indie Publishing, just posted this blog post that I think should be required reading for all newbies....great info here, especially on role of agents these days and how many are shifting to offer epub services, but taking a percentage vs. flat fee for service.

Marie and several others have also recently started a side business called Formatting Fairies that helps with formatting and other things like editing, cover design, etc. for very reasonable flat rates.

http://e-bookformattingfairies.blogspot.com/2012/05/do-you-need-agent-depends.html?showComment=1337092483356#c1621557278528152715


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

These are awesome!  Thank you for putting it all together!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, all!

Sorry about the delay in responding. I was kinda sidelined last week with a combo back injury and kidney infection. Typing was painful, so I took a computer vacation for a bit.

Okay, I'm going to read back through all the posts that I missed and update the list. Give me a few minutes before you check though, to get all the updates in.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Doug Lance said:


> Does anybody subscribe to all these blogs in a RSS reader? If you do, would you mind exporting an OPML file and hosting it here? That would allow anybody to subscribe instantly to all the blogs. Thanks!


I really wish I understood this post, but it's technologically beyond my capabilities. I love the idea of being able to mass-subscribe, but I have no idea how to set something like that up!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

JoHarris0n said:


> I work with a lot of authors, eBook formatting and social media management... you'll also find me on Twitter promoting authors and their work. I would be happy to be part of your list, here is a link to my website - http://www.writersblockadminservices.com/ebook-formatting
> 
> Thanks for a great list, it's really helpful and I'll be bookmarking it for future reference as I am always looking for people to collaborate with.


Done! You've been added in.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, this is amazing.
Not that I have a moment to spare now, but I have bookmarked it to read further.
thank you!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Joe Ducie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I created an account just so I could recommend another edition to your list. I used this site www.cedarsky.net
> 
> ...


Done! Your editor is in!

It is an awesome forum. Thanks for joining!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> I don't know if you're accepting self-promoting additions, but I've recently started to offer an ebook formatting service - http://www.jasonga.com/ebook-formatting


I'm trying to stick with recommendations from writers about services they've used, or for self-promo, people whose work I'm familiar with, or who have either a portfolio I can check out or author recommendations on their page before I add them in.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

pamclaughton said:


> My friend Marie Force, who is doing amazingly well with Indie Publishing, just posted this blog post that I think should be required reading for all newbies....great info here, especially on role of agents these days and how many are shifting to offer epub services, but taking a percentage vs. flat fee for service.
> 
> Marie and several others have also recently started a side business called Formatting Fairies that helps with formatting and other things like editing, cover design, etc. for very reasonable flat rates.
> 
> http://e-bookformattingfairies.blogspot.com/2012/05/do-you-need-agent-depends.html?showComment=1337092483356#c1621557278528152715


Hi, Pam!

Since the link was for the blog, I added them in under blogs.

Thanks!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome. It's something that I could have really used when I started -- and really, something I can still frequently use. I figured the only way I was going to keep track of all the links was to centralize them in one location.


----------



## Joe Ducie (May 15, 2012)

Sophrosyne said:


> I really wish I understood this post, but it's technologically beyond my capabilities. I love the idea of being able to mass-subscribe, but I have no idea how to set something like that up!


Here are the rss feeds for pages that had rss feeds in the following categories. They're documents, as that probably works best for most. Just import them into your RSS reader.

Blogs to Follow:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5648sfa5nuph/n/Blogs_To_Follow

Freelance Editors:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/krzww4tuafh/n/Freelance_Editors

Cover Designers:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/70bkbhnosm5x/n/Cover_Designers

I added my service in there - www.cedarsky.net - because I'm never one to shy away from a bit of blatant self promotion.

Note: This should work just fine imported into Chrome's RSS Feeder. Scroll down to the bottom of the links to download them free from filefactory.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Sophrosyne said:


> I'm trying to stick with recommendations from writers about services they've used, or for self-promo, people whose work I'm familiar with, or who have either a portfolio I can check out or author recommendations on their page before I add them in.


There's one author recommendation on the page (the catch-22 problem of providing "evidence" when you're just starting out  ), but I understand if you'd rather wait before adding the link. Thanks for all the hard work you've put into the list!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> There's one author recommendation on the page (the catch-22 problem of providing "evidence" when you're just starting out  ), but I understand if you'd rather wait before adding the link. Thanks for all the hard work you've put into the list!


Hmmm. Sorry, I did look but I didn't see it. But since you have an author recommendation, that's meeting the requirements. So, I'll add you in.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Joe Ducie said:


> Here are the rss feeds for pages that had rss feeds in the following categories. They're documents, as that probably works best for most. Just import them into your RSS reader.
> 
> Blogs to Follow:
> 
> ...


Thanks! BTW, I already had Cedarsky in under Editor. So you are in there!


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow! This is incredibly helpful. Thank for you starting this thread and for all the work you've done on this!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

My own links for successful indie writers:

http://www.mercedes-benz.ca

http://www.extremetanning.ca

http://www.sugardaddie.com

All the links YOU need when your book hits the top 100 list. First you get the benzo second, you get the deep bronze tan, then you get the gold digger girlfriend that bleeds you dry until you write an epic novel about dating a crazy gold digger!


----------



## Rosen Trevithick (Oct 19, 2011)

Olivia Wood is another great freelance writer, who has worked closely with indies in the past.
http://textmender.com/


----------



## caleemlee (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the great links I think that just about covers everything!


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

That is quite the list. Thanks for sharing. I've bookmarked it.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome! I've added a couple of new links to it.


----------



## Davidsaddy (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for this comprehensive list. If no one has added this yet, I'd like to add...

www.litreactor.com


It hosts a great writer's community and holds regular workshops.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

It does look interesting, but I'm trying to stay away from listing teaching/workshop links. Just because there are soooooo many, and it's a slippery slope into a different type of list.

However, if anyone wants to start a writing teacher/writing workshop/writing conference/writers retreat style list, I'm all for it! I just don't have the energy to do it myself!


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for this. It will come in handy in the future.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome. It's something that I wished I had when I was starting out, and that I still need, because I can't keep track of all the links I need. That's why I put it together. And this way, since it's posted, I'll always be able to find it!


----------



## WillemThomas (Dec 9, 2010)

Cover designer:

www.waywardsunstudio.com/art.htm


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Sophrosyne said:


> And this way, since it's posted, I'll always be able to find it!


That's always the best reason to make a thread


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome list - thank you for putting this together.


----------



## pandorapoikilos (Oct 8, 2011)

Awesome, awesome list. Thank you so much.

I also promote free books and new releases on a daily basis. Details can be found here 
http://www.orangeberrybooktours.com/2012/06/orangeberry-free-me.html?m=1 and http://www.orangeberrybooktours.com/2012/06/orangeberry-newbie.html?m=1

Feedback from other authors can be found here http://www.orangeberrybooktours.com/2012/06/orangeberry-book-tours-testimonials.html?m=1


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks and thanks for the additional suggestions. I'll go in and make the updates tomorrow.


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

I highly recommend that my editor, Cherise Kelley, be added to your list here, Sophrosyne.
http://size12bystpatricksday.blogspot.com/p/cherise-kelley-editor.html


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, I think I've added in all the suggestions. If anyone is missing, let me know.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

What I'd like to do is add a section for Blogs to Notify for Cheap Promos and New Releases. So far, I only have one link submission for it. Please send me more link submissions and I'll create a new section on this list.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

That's a serious amount of work Sophrosyne - thank you very much

Joe


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, a really useful list. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome! But it wouldn't have been possible without all the wonderful KBer's who shared their recommendations and links.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> You're welcome. Thank you to everyone who contributed links!


Just thanks! This is a great resource and so appreciated.


----------



## Ron Amatriain (Feb 28, 2012)

Paul Salvette has an ebook formatting series on his blog

http://www.paulsalvette.com/p/ebook-formatting-tutorial.html


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm finding that the linked page with the list of resources compiled by Christiana appears to be blocked.

Is there a new external blog site where these links are now archived?


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm bumping this question, because nobody has replied. Is the link to Christiana's site still working? I'm getting blocked there. Can anyone tell me if her blog and the revised list is still posted there? Or is this a problem only on my end?


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm unable to see her blog from my phone. It says it is "closed".


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Exactly...and I'm on a PC at home using Firefox. I've never had a problem getting to her site before.

The reason this concerns me is that I want to be able to share the link to all those resources with people not participating here on KB. If the resource list has been copied in full on another site, let me know, and I'll link to that.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Mobile Me was shut down last weekend, and I'm guessing Christiana hasn't gotten around to moving her site yet.

I'm sure it's work to get your domain pointed elsewhere.

I emailed her in case she's not getting online right now and seeing this or PMs.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Tex.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, guys! Thanks for the email, Deanna! I moved my site to GoDaddy before MobileMe went down, and both GoDaddy and Apple swore to me it had been moved without a problem. Apparently, not. I have to call them when I get home, to see what the issue is. I pointed the site at the GoDaddy FTP address, but something must not have worked. Thanks for the head's up. I'll try and get it sorted out tonight.


----------



## Ilyhana Kate Kennedy (Jun 3, 2012)

Big fat thanks for putting this resource together Christiana and hope you get the website pointing issue sorted pronto. Cheers, Ilyhana


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Hi, Christiana~  If not too much work, I would suggest creating a "Freelance Proofreader" category. Best~ els


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, we've got the problems resolved and the site is supposed to be back up within the next 48 hours. I'm going to wait until I can see the site on my computer before making any updates to the list.

Thanks for giving me a head's up!


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

YAY! The linked page is "live" again. 

Thanks once more for providing this invaluable resource, Christiana.


----------



## buehlej (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you for this great resource!!!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, I've revamped the links and added a bunch more stuff. So I'm bumping this thread. If you want to check it out, it's the first post.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

BTW, I'd love to add a category for Indie Book Competitions/Awards, so if you know of one, please post the link! Thanks!


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

I recommend adding 

www.chicklitplus

to the list of inexpensive blog tours. The operator, Samantha March, is lovely and is a writer too.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! I'll go add it in right now.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Ahem! Not for nothing, but when I posted this list of links on the Kindleboards forum in the UK, they made them into a sticky thread within two days. 

On my home board, however...


----------



## louise_wise (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd like to add Wise Words Book Blogger (#wwbb) to the list of cheap hosting blogs: *http://www.louisewise.com/* and Book Junkies library: *http://pinterest.com/BookJunkies/* which offers indies and small press authors to list their books.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome. I'm bumping this up.


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Ahem! Not for nothing, but when I posted this list of links on the Kindleboards forum in the UK, they made them into a sticky thread within two days.


I'll second the motion!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Louise, I'm not sure which category to list those in. Do you put together book blog tours?


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Todd Thorne said:


> I'll second the motion!


Thanks. But I think we'll see it as a sticky about the same time we see the ancient Mayans reincarnate as fully-grown adults who speak English, and just pop in out of nowhere. Although I'd love someone to prove me wrong.

For those new to the thread, go to post #1 to see the list.

If you're looking for it in the future and can't find it, you can check out my website, it's in the writing blog, or you can also join Bksp.org (Backspace), it's a sticky in the Writer's Forums under E-Publishing. Or you can find it as a sticky on the UK Kindleboards.


----------



## BobWerner (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, thank you so much for putting this together.

-Bob


----------



## hild400 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the links that is a great help.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Bumping with updates


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you so much! one stop shopping at its finest.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hi Christiana,

Could I get my site added to places to notify for freebies as well as sale/discount books?  I focus on speculative fiction and all 3 major retailers.

www.freefantasybook.com


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Christina,

You may also want to include KindleBoards here as well.

Under "Blogs To Notify For Free Book Promos" 
http://kboards.com/free-book-promo
Book must have minimum 3 reviews, minimum 100 pages, minimum 4-star rating. No erotica.

Under "Blogs To Notify For Low-Priced Sales "
http://kboards.com/bargain-book-promo
Book must be priced at 99 cents, or be on sale from its regular price. No erotica.

http://kboards.com/blog-ads
No erotica.

(You can also find these links at the bottom of any KindleBoards.com page.)

And - sorry for our aversion to having a lot of sticky threads. I'd suggest that authors bookmark this list, using the URL:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,111778.0.html


----------



## 63198 (Jan 1, 1970)

..


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

http://ebookindiecovers.com/

Thanks!
Melody Simmons


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

You might want to include my article on "A Beginner's Guide to Amazon.com's formats "

https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=19rCOqH-q_YWNO6nPCFVbRwjKKCcUuvnc1k9QAcwOdrE


----------



## Vlloyd (May 24, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you Thank you for putting this together!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

To Publish:

Kobo Writing Life: http://www.kobobooks.com/kobowritinglife

iTunes iBooks: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5071


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

To publish directly to iTunes iBooks without a Macintosh computer:
http://www.macincloud.com/


----------



## DPfitzsimons (Dec 1, 2012)

Sophrosyne, you rock! This post just became my bible. A truly unselfish act which will save tens of thousands of combined hours for the rest of us allowing to write more and market better.

Well done.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Better bookmark this one - for sure!


----------



## Elizabeth Krall (Dec 25, 2012)

This is incredibly useful! I can't thank you enough for sharing this list.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you ... you are officially my hero !


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Love this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

This is very helpful, thanks for the info!


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

Just in case you're still updating, Draft2Digital.com is an alternative to Smashwords. It would make a lot of sense in both the Publishing and Conversion categories.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

This is amazing! Thanks so much!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Can this one be added to the list? I've put together a free ebook with over 50 sites where you can submit your free Kindle promos to:

Free download:

http://www.ebookbooster.com


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Just stumbled onto this discussion!  WOW!  Thank you so much for sharing so much incredibly helpful info!  Thank you thank you thank you!

Also: It must have taken you Sophrosyne a lot of time to sort out all those links & put it all together here for us... So very generous of you!


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Great work, thanks !


----------



## erikasbuddy (Feb 4, 2013)

Very Helpful!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Given the changes at Amazon, it's time to re-do the links.

Please post and let me know if you're taking any freebie promotions on your site, or if you're doing bargain-books only, or if you're doing a mix.

And if your site isn't listed, post anyway, so I can add it! 

Keeping these links updated has been a major task, and for a big chunk of time there, I was too sick to deal with it. Thankfully, however, I'm finally over whatever it was, so it's time to get back in the saddle.

Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hi Christiana,

I'm still taking a mix ($5 or less) so long as it's a Spec Fic book.  Listings are free and as of right now everything gets a post.

Link is in my signature.

Thanks for this list, it's invaluable!


----------



## ccasey (Feb 7, 2013)

Would you mind adding me under cover designers? http://www.ccrbookcoverdesign.com/

Thank you!


----------



## Carol M (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the wonderful list of links! Extremely helpful.

Carol M
editingesprit.wordpress.com


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

What a great list - definitely bookmarking this, for the day I actually write that book in my head! 

I don't think I am on the list yet, but Frugal Freebies is still posting free books, no charge, and I post pretty much everything submitted.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Could you please add Keri Knutson http://alchemybookcover.blogspot.com/ for cover design. Thanks for doing this list!


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

Sophrosyne said:


> Given the changes at Amazon, it's time to re-do the links.
> 
> Please post and let me know if you're taking any freebie promotions on your site, or if you're doing bargain-books only, or if you're doing a mix.
> 
> ...


*Free books listings (not affected by Amazon changes):*
http://bookgoodies.com/submit-your-free-kindle-days/ Any genre - Kindle
http://bookgoodies.com/smashwords/ Any genre - Smashwords free and bargain
http://bookgoodieskids.com/submit-your-free-book-days/ Kids and YA books - Kindle and Smashwords

*Bargain Book listings:*
http://bookgoodies.com/bargain-books/
http://bookgoodieskids.com/contact-us/bargain-book-submission/

*Audio Book Listings:*
http://bookgoodies.com/contact-us/audio-books/

*Services for Authors Listings:*
http://bookgoodies.com/contact-us/author-services/

*Author Interviews (free to post):*
http://bookgoodies.com/contact-us/author-self-serve-interview/ All Genres
http://bookgoodieskids.com/contact-us/author-self-serve-interview/ Children and YA Books
http://wantonreads.com/authors-tell-us-about-yourself/ Romance and Erotica

*Books - Free to post all of your books:*
http://bookgoodies.com/contact-us/authors-tell-us-about-your-book/ All Genres
http://bookgoodieskids.com/contact-us/authors-tell-us-about-your-book/ Children and YA Books
http://wantonreads.com/tell-us-about-your-book/ Romance and Erotica

Thanks for this, with the Amazon changes lots of sites have changed their submission requirements, but we still list all the freebies we get, as long as they are NOT submitted the day of the promo


----------



## LectorsBooks (Apr 30, 2013)

Could you add Lector's Books under Editing? I do proofreading.

http://lectorsbooks.com/proofreading

Thanks!
Janie


----------

